# Chase VS-18.1



## Sputter (Nov 16, 2010)

*EDIT: Cut from the **"Chase Home Theater as a New Sponsor - Chase Giveaway" thread

Mike P.
*
​



craigsub said:


> Ironglen - We have had a single VS-18.1 ($1245 including shipping and the Dayton amp) tested by Paul Apollonio, who did the testing for Audioholics in winter 2010/2011.
> 
> Here is a link to the results:
> 
> ...


Average is ok,it seems to me that a 11db drop from 50hz to 20hz is large. What was the total drop to the subs tuning?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Welcome Chase Home Theater as a New Sponsor - Chase Giveaway*



Sputter said:


> Average is ok,it seems to me that a 11db drop from 50hz to 20hz is large. What was the total drop to the subs tuning?


To answer your question, let's look at three subs which were tested by the same reviewer:

The Chase Home Theater VS-18.1 delivered 114.6 dB at 20 Hz and 127.8 dB at 50 Hz.

The Rythmik FV-15 HP delivered 113.5 dB at 20 Hz and 125.9 dB at 50 Hz

The Hsu VTF-15 delivered 109.9 dB at 20 Hz and 121.7 dB at 50 Hz

These are all the max output tests of the subwoofers in question.

The "-11 dB" that you refer to is from a 125 dB sweep (referenced to 50 Hz). 

At an attempted 122 dB sweep, the Hsu VTF-15 is down over 12 dB at 20 Hz.

In the same severe test, the Rhythmik is also down about 12 dB from 50 to 20 Hz.

These are ALL very tough tests of a subwoofer. This is not a low level response curve. 

The three subwoofers in question all deliver excellent value and performance. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Sputter (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Chase Home Theater as a New Sponsor - Chase Giveaway*

Point taken Craig. (not that I agree with apollonio but that's neither here nor there) I'm sure I have a question, it just hasn't congealed in my head yet. onder:

Jim.



craigsub said:


> To answer your question, let's look at three subs which were tested by the same reviewer:
> 
> The Chase Home Theater VS-18.1 delivered 114.6 dB at 20 Hz and 127.8 dB at 50 Hz.
> 
> ...


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Welcome Chase Home Theater as a New Sponsor - Chase Giveaway*

Jim - Paul Apollonio knows more about subwoofer drivers than just about anyone on the planet. He also has a knack for being ... shall we say ... blunt. His work is very accurate, but it's also not the easiest to translate into results from other testers. His bluntness tends to turn a lot of people off, but he is also honest to an extreme. 

Josh Ricci does comparable work in terms of accurate information, but even here one cannot take Paul's results and Josh's results and call them identical.

For example, Josh measured the Rythmik FV-15HP as delivering about .8 dB higher than Paul did. 

The moral of the story is to take the measured results of different products from the same tester as a good barometer, but exercise caution when comparing results as done by two different testers of the same product.

A good study would be to compare all the results between Josh and Paul on the Rythmik FV15-HP. It is not just the same model, it's the same exact subwoofer.


----------



## Sputter (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Chase Home Theater as a New Sponsor - Chase Giveaway*

Blunt is being kind. I don't know what he knows so I can only go by what he writes. There are a quite a few knowledgeable folks around, he's just another. This isn't about him anyways, we'll just leave him where he belongs. We'll talk numbers rather than the reviewer. 

I agree with the rest. I like looking at the numbers etc. They all have some value. What I can graph in my own room matters to me most. :rofl2:

Jim





craigsub said:


> Jim - Paul Apollonio knows more about subwoofer drivers than just about anyone on the planet. He also has a knack for being ... shall we say ... blunt. His work is very accurate, but it's also not the easiest to translate into results from other testers. His bluntness tends to turn a lot of people off, but he is also honest to an extreme.
> 
> Josh Ricci does comparable work in terms of accurate information, but even here one cannot take Paul's results and Josh's results and call them identical.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Welcome Chase Home Theater as a New Sponsor - Chase Giveaway*

Since this is the welcome and giveaway announcement thread, it might be more fruitful to start a new thread in the Home Audio Subwoofers forum if you guys want to talk specifics about products. We will also have a Chase Home Theater forum up and running pretty soon (not the entire forum... just a single forum).


----------



## Sputter (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Chase Home Theater as a New Sponsor - Chase Giveaway*



Sonnie said:


> Since this is the welcome and giveaway announcement thread, it might be more fruitful to start a new thread in the Home Audio Subwoofers forum if you guys want to talk specifics about products. We will also have a Chase Home Theater forum up and running pretty soon (not the entire forum... just a single forum).


A Pink Floyd fan Sonnie? (I just noticed your avatar)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Welcome Chase Home Theater as a New Sponsor - Chase Giveaway*



Sputter said:


> A Pink Floyd fan Sonnie? (I just noticed your avatar)


Huge!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Welcome Chase Home Theater as a New Sponsor - Chase Giveaway*



craigsub said:


> To answer your question, let's look at three subs which were tested by the same reviewer:
> 
> The Chase Home Theater VS-18.1 delivered 114.6 dB at 20 Hz and 127.8 dB at 50 Hz.
> 
> ...


Are those groundplane numbers? 

That's crazy good performance.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

CEA 2010 standardizied method: http://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4140


----------



## Sputter (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Chase Home Theater as a New Sponsor - Chase Giveaway*



Sonnie said:


> Huge!


You gotta be digging the immersion sets. (anyways i'm off topic)


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Welcome Chase Home Theater as a New Sponsor - Chase Giveaway*



lsiberian said:


> Are those groundplane numbers?
> 
> That's crazy good performance.


All the subs were tested groundplane at one meter.


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

I just received my VS 18.1 yesterday and I am impressed already. I stepped up from 2 HSU VTF3 MK3's and one of their MBM-12 midbass modules which wasnt a bad setup. The main thing I felt I was missing with the Hsu's was that punch you in the gut feeling. After the couple of hours of playing around with the VS18.1 yesterday I am no longer missing that.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to take a minute and mention that the review and giveaway won’t kickoff until the week of the 13th. I am going to do some additional testing to include max-output, THD, group delay, spectral decay, etc. We really want to make sure that we are giving the most complete picture that we can so please be patient, it will be worth it!


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Dale Rasco said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to take a minute and mention that the review and giveaway won’t kickoff until the week of the 13th. I am going to do some additional testing to include max-output, THD, group delay, spectral decay, etc. We really want to make sure that we are giving the most complete picture that we can so please be patient, it will be worth it!


I would much rather have the review delayed so that more tests are done than have the results published but be incomplete. Also, I'm not buying a sub until June/July, so I'm in no hurry for the results.


----------

